# Male or female JD!



## blonpunk88 (Mar 22, 2010)

So which is it?
I'm pretty sure its a female, but just want to make sure that way if i get another, I can get a male to see if they pair up!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I think you're right, but it might still be young and hasn't developed completely. If it starts getting a pointy anal fin, it's a male. But the facial coloring looks female.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I think it's a female as well, a very pretty one in fact. But give it some time, she's still young to tell for sure.


----------

